# Injen CAI Help



## daltonliu03 (Oct 18, 2007)

hey-

My girlfriend has a 06 Z33 and I bought her an Injen cai in May. The filter is right in front of her radiator, therefore water could be sucked into her engine . We ordered an AEM bypass valve (sponge thing) from autozone. Nissan said that it wouldn't fit on there though. So now I'm not sure what to do, I know that injen provides the filter covers that repels water. But putting one of those on would only defeat the purpose of having a cai, because it would only take in as much air as the stock filter would. If someone else has had this problem, or if you have any suggestions then please let me know.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

It's very similar to the Z32 design. It's ok to drive like that in the rain so long as it's not in heavy down pour and you don't go through deep puddles.


----------



## camryman99 (Aug 30, 2007)

Injen makes a sleeve/cover that slips over the filter. You would have to put it on when it rains. But when it doesnt rain you can get great airflow


----------

